# ESCAMBIA RIVER



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

What seems to be hittin the best around molinoto becks lake part of the river. I've had some good hits on a beatle spin. Any advice????????or should I be going somewhere else. .


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Go down to the mouth of the river and the speck and red bite is pretty good right now.


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats what I've been hearin preciate it man.


----------

